# Transportation to/from Harborside



## Scotten (Apr 19, 2006)

My first post, please be gentle 

Does anyone have the real deal on getting to/from the airport and Harborside @ Atlantis?  I've got a Acrobat document from Starwood, and it indicates the shuttle is $25 per trip, but elsewhere on My Starwood they say it's $25 per *round* trip.

If the former is true, then a taxi is probably cheaper ($27 + $1 toll + $3/per add'l people).  But I'm not the biggest taxi fan, at least not here in the US...

Any advice is appreciated.  Thanks!

--Scott


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 19, 2006)

The taxi is a better deal. The shuttle is a per person price and they stop at every hotel/resort on the way. Harborside is close to the last stop. The taxis are plentiful and convenient. And if you have more than two people, they are cheaper. The taxis are not sedans. Most are really like vans and can seat a lot of people comfortably and accomodate lots of luggage. The drivers are very friendly and will point out things on the way. I would go with the taxi.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 20, 2006)

Taxi fares are posted on signs at the airport. Last year I thought we paid 60.00 for the two of us. Driver was polite and pointed out things of interest. 

He agreed to pick us up for our return flight. It's a good thing we called to confirm the morning of day before because his taxi broke down or so he said. We would have missed our flight. He never called our room to tell us. So if we went again we would not make prearrangements for the return flight. Taxis are plentiful at the resort.

Forgot about the bridge charge.


----------



## kckierlands (Apr 20, 2006)

Be careful when using taxis.  Although Harborside arranged for our taxi back to airport and has posted rates, the driver tired to charge us more than the posted rate.  Get the price up front from driver before getting into taxi to avoid this problem.  She even tied to charge a per bag fee which is not even posted as an allowed charge.  She ended up receiving less than what she would have received for the correct far plus tip.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 20, 2006)

When I was there Jan 05, I think the posted rate was about $27 each way.  That should be good for at least 2 people, I'm not sure if there is a surcharge for more people.  I also was required to pay the $1 bridge toll onto Paradise Island.  I think with tip I gave the driver $32-$33.

Jeff


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 23, 2006)

We paid $27 plus $1 for the Paradise Island Bridge Toll.  I think you have to pay $3 per person after two.  Not bad, IMHO.:whoopie:


----------



## gmarine (Apr 23, 2006)

Scotten said:
			
		

> My first post, please be gentle
> 
> Does anyone have the real deal on getting to/from the airport and Harborside @ Atlantis?  I've got a Acrobat document from Starwood, and it indicates the shuttle is $25 per trip, but elsewhere on My Starwood they say it's $25 per *round* trip.
> 
> ...



If you are worried about the taxi fare you are going to the wrong place. Wait until you see the prices at the restaurants.  

The dinner buffet's are around $110 a couple.


----------



## Scotten (Apr 24, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> If you are worried about the taxi fare you are going to the wrong place. Wait until you see the prices at the restaurants.
> 
> The dinner buffet's are around $110 a couple.



Good point!   This is our second visit (first to Harborside), but I still hate to waste money on transportation.

Another question, if anyone is still reading this thread -- we're brining our 3 year old son.  At home, he (obviously) rides in a car seat, but any thoughts of what to do when in the Bahamas when riding to/from the airport?  I can't imagine most taxi's would have a kid seat, which tells me the shuttle bus is the safest way to go.

Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Hank (Apr 24, 2006)

If you do not have your airline tickets yet, we fly to Fort Lauderdale and then we hop on a Chalk's Airways seaplane flight.  The plane lands in the bay right in front of the hotel and there is a terminal at Atlantis.  They take your bags straight to your room and it is really convienant.

Their website is flychalks.com.  It was a great experience and incredibly easy.  It shaved hours off our commute as we only needed to get to the terminal at Atlantis 45 minutes before we left.  We got an extra 3 hours on our vacation.

Steve


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 26, 2006)

Scotten said:
			
		

> Good point!   This is our second visit (first to Harborside), but I still hate to waste money on transportation.
> 
> Another question, if anyone is still reading this thread -- we're brining our 3 year old son.  At home, he (obviously) rides in a car seat, but any thoughts of what to do when in the Bahamas when riding to/from the airport?  I can't imagine most taxi's would have a kid seat, which tells me the shuttle bus is the safest way to go.
> 
> Thanks again.



My son has been going since he was a year and a half.  We never took a car seat with us.  I just held him on my lap.  The taxis and shuttle busses do NOT have kid seats.  I think you will be fine just holding onto your little one.


----------



## mjs (Apr 26, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> My son has been going since he was a year and a half.  We never took a car seat with us.  I just held him on my lap.  The taxis and shuttle busses do NOT have kid seats.  I think you will be fine just holding onto your little one.



Your kidding, right?


----------



## vic714 (Apr 26, 2006)

mjs said:
			
		

> Your kidding, right?



Oh no another PC tugger 

My parents never used a car seat and I think most of the others are the same. Laws in other countries are alot more sane that what we have in the states. Strapping the kids in a car seat for every trip is a bit extreme IMHO.

I guess I should be perpared for all of the flames 

Victor


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 26, 2006)

mjs said:
			
		

> Your kidding, right?



ABSOLUTELY NOT.


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 26, 2006)

vic714 said:
			
		

> Oh no another PC tugger
> 
> My parents never used a car seat and I think most of the others are the same. Laws in other countries are alot more sane that what we have in the states. Strapping the kids in a car seat for every trip is a bit extreme IMHO.
> 
> ...



I guess I should be prepared for flames, too.  Whatever.  To each his own.


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 26, 2006)

Actually, let me put this in a bit more perspective.

If you go to WDW and use MAGICAL EXPRESS to get to and from the resort, THERE IS NOWHERE TO BELT A CAR SEAT IN for kids.  So why would I be kidding when I said I would hold onto my little one (or put a seat belt on them, depending on their age)??  Are you NOT going to use Magical Express simply because there are no car seats?  I think not.

I would only do this for a trip to and from the airport.  That's it.  End of story.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2006)

Car Seats have nothing to do with being politically correct.  Auto accidents are the leading cause of death in children.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reports that car crashes are the leading cause of death for children. Almost 2,000 children age 14 and under are killed in such accidents, and an additional 280,000 are injured.

The difference in injuries sustained when small children are using car safety restraints compared to when they're not is devastating. It's often the difference between a child coming to the emergency department with minor scrapes and bruises and a child suffering major trauma, often resulting in death.

Car seats reduce the risk of death significantly - as much as 71 percent for infants and about 55 percent for toddlers. 

Using a car seat is common sense...


----------



## formerhater (Apr 26, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Car Seats have nothing to do with being politically correct.  Auto accidents are the leading cause of death in children.
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reports that car crashes are the leading cause of death for children. Almost 2,000 children age 14 and under are killed in such accidents, and an additional 280,000 are injured.
> 
> ...



Amen.  I work in the child passenger safety field and couldn't have said it better.  My favorite argument we're always getting from parents is the, "back in the day, we never used them and I came out fine."  Back in the day, everyone smoked, no one used seat belts and condoms weren't very popular either.  Take your chances.  There's a little thing called Darwinism at work here.  Happy travels...


----------

